# Electrical Issue- Starter Solenoid?



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My starter solenoid has had the "clicks" for a while now (probably because of the rusted "+" post) and yesterday when I fired it up it clicked a couple times and started...ran a lil rough for about 20 secs and died:aargh4:. Display lights, headlights....EVERYTHING went off and now I have no power to anything that is not hooked DIRECT to the battery. (battery checked good). Checked starter solenoid and bottom nut on + post is not showing a charge but the top nut does and the bolt/post itself has a charge?:thinking: Tested the two male prongs...nothing coming from them either. Checked fuses...all good. Just finished cleaning all the electrical connectors and dielectric greasing and everything else was ok. Should I assume the solenoid went completely out?...Anything else to look for?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> My starter solenoid has had the "clicks" for a while now (probably because of the rusted "+" post) and yesterday when I fired it up it clicked a couple times and started...ran a lil rough for about 20 secs and died:aargh4:.


Starter solenoid has nothing to do with the engine stalling. Its only job is to provide high amperage to the starter, nothing else.

Does the engine crank at all when trying to start the engine?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No, I turn the key on and there is a quick, dim flicker from the display and then nothing at all. The headlights dont turn on, winch doesnt work, starter....nothing at all works. But....my fan and my stereo are hooked direct to the battery and I can turn them both on and they work fine. I was thinkin the solenoid (unless I'm calling it the wrong thing) because its under the seat, wire comes straight from the batt and connects to it and it has two male prongs on it that plug up and disappear to the harness. I had this prob on my last 650 SRA...the solenoid was square on it and had a 30amp fuse though whereas this one is a cylinder and no fuse. But I replaced it on the 650 SRA and everything went back to norm. I put a test light to it and theres power to it and the small wires that branch out from the battery but no power coming from it....its like it shorted out or something


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Also, because my bike is fuel injected....if the fuel pump and injector system isnt getting the power it needs then it wouldnt run.......I thought thats why Kawi didnt bother to put pull rope starters on them (cuz if the batts dead its not gonna start anyways). My battery isnt dead, but nothing is getting power for the bike to run


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bad ground on yer motor? The ground cable hooks to the block on the right side i believe to yer engine case above the cvt cover. Im not an electrical genius, I barely get by haha


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Also, because my bike is fuel injected....if the fuel pump and injector system isnt getting the power it needs then it wouldnt run.......I thought thats why Kawi didnt bother to put pull rope starters on them (cuz if the batts dead its not gonna start anyways). My battery isnt dead, but nothing is getting power for the bike to run


I thought the same thing on my Jeep... one time my battery went dead (stereo on too long) and no one had jumper cables.. friend suggested pull starting it (behind another vehicle) cuz it's manual trans... and I thought for sure it wouldn't work because of all of the electrical ignition and stuff... but it fired right up when I popped the clutch.. weird...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Gonna bring it to my buddies and swap parts around with his 08 and see what we find....


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just experienced this same exact issue while riding at MudMuckers this past weekend.. I swapped out batteries and I was good to go. But I'm assuming that it may be something else deeper. I'll check/clean all of my connections/grounds to make sure it wont happen again. Getting pulled back to camp deep in the trails at midnight was zero fun. It took 2 bikes to get me out those mud filled trails and we killed a buddies foreman in the process as well.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Bring it on over. We will get r done. Makes it easier to look off another brute.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

You ought to stress test that battery. If a cell in it goes bad, it will still read voltage on a voltmeter but when you put a load to it, it's too weak to do its' job.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Tried hookin it up both to battery charger and jumper cables yesterday....after more looking I found some really bad corrosion to the plugs on the bottom side of my fuse box, one of the ones to the engine brake doesnt even let current through the plug but its hot at the wire so I'm gonna cut them off and put new female connectors on them... I had the starter solenoid confused with the one on my SRA because it had a (+) in and a (+) out....my 750 has a (+) and a (-) and I thought it was shorted out but found out thats the way its supposed to be....


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Tried hookin it up both to battery charger and jumper cables yesterday.....


And???
I assume the quad still didn't fire up.
Did the engine even crank with recharged battery/jumper cable?
BTW, have you ever measured the voltage of your battery before recharging it? I am just wondering what it might have been.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Battery charger said the battery was at full charge as soon as I plugged it up, nothing happened at all for charger or jumper cables...still no power. Found some badly corroded connectors on the bottom of fuse box...cut them and replaced, it fired right up but running rough, took for a lap around the yard...gas'd on it and display tripped off for a sec and it died. Started right back up, but belt light is on/in limp mode now. So now I'm not sure where to look:thinking:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Try a belt reset & see if that works


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Where are the grey and black plugs that are suppost to be under the seat for the reset??? I must be over looking them.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)




----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah...Now I see why I couldnt find them, because my 2 pin dummy plug is missing or is the 4 pin dummy the only one we have...if so, mines just moved to the rear of the tray


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

the gray one is the dummy


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok so after replacing all the female connectors on the bottom of the fuse box and some help from meangreen360 with a belt light reset I am back running again...so that problem's fixed now. Thanks for the help again man...

New ?...we had another 08 750 there to swap computer & etc and cant get my 4x4 to work with my parts or the other bike. On my bike the switch is basically dead, we unplugged the actuator on front diff of the other bike and the 2x4/4x4 light started flashing....unplugged mine and it never changed from 2wd on the display. It WILL NOT engage into 4x4 regardless of what I try. I know my connectors are good at the fuse box/KEBC/front diff and several others that I dielectric greased (and even disassembled the front diff actuator, cleaned/greased and put back together..... are there by any chance any relays for the 4x4 or anything else I can check that may be keeping power from making it where it needs to be?


----------

